# Bicycle race - Tour De Helsinki



## K3nt (Sep 5, 2011)

Took these yesterday when the race was on. 




_MG_0017 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_9927 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_9799 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




The leaders again... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

It was a good learning experience to see what works and what does not. Action stopping shutter speeds on a bike race just makes things seem off in my opinion. Sure, they're crisp and sharp, but doesn't look right.


----------



## biffstephens (Oct 4, 2011)

I have taken a lot of bike racing pics....it seems that taking pics of "extreems" helps..low corners....standing out of the saddle....stuff like that...

The pic needs to look hard on a bike.....if not do abstract.....get them going in to a corner or something like that...


----------

